# Yahoo- Stomach noise: What makes my stomach growl? (Mayo Clinic)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dr. Michael Picco has been with Mayo Clinic since 1999. He is board certified in internal medicine and gastroenterology. Dr. Picco is an assistant professor of medicine at Mayo Clinic College of Medicine and a consultant in gastroenterology at Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville, Fla.View the full article


----------

